# Thinking about switching food...



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok, I would love to go down the raw route, but it's just not practical with day care etc. 

I do love Barking Heads but really want to go down the totally grain free route. We've tried the grain free barking heads and the girls enjoy it, they'd eat anything 

I was at my pet shop (non commercial) and they've recently got in Orijen and Acana (made by the same company). I've been comparing grain free BH to Orijen and Acana and I'm definitely swaying toward Orijen or Acana. The quality just seems to have the edge over BH. Yes, it's a bit more expensive but the quantity is less so it works out around the same, give or take. 

The only thing that's stopping me is that BH has been so agreeable to both of them and they are very healthy and in good shape on it. I don't eat grain myself and don't feel they should. I don't think BH grain free is as good as Orijen or Acana.

Help me!! 

I've a trial of Orijen for a Meg the cat, who's currently on Burns. So we are trailing it - sort of!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine had a Orijen for a while but with a chicken wing for tea so mine didn't have loose stools with it but some people find that Orijen is too rich.
Eden seems to be popular too Ruth.

http://www.whichdogfood.co.uk

http://www.edenpetfoods.com


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus has never had anything but grain free. We tried Origen but it made him itchy. He is on Taste of the Wild, either lamb or bisson. I'm not sure if you guys can get it there?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

As puppies Orijen was too rich but mine are in it now and do well. It is really expensive. I think arcana is just as good.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

We tried seymour on orijen but were disappointed as he got loose stools on it. Great in theory/on the packet but unfortunately didn't agree with him x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Rufus has never had anything but grain free. We tried Origen but it made him itchy. He is on Taste of the Wild, either lamb or bisson. I'm not sure if you guys can get it there?


I think it's available online... Hmmm must look!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Mine had a Orijen for a while but with a chicken wing for tea so mine didn't have loose stools with it but some people find that Orijen is too rich.
> Eden seems to be popular too Ruth.
> 
> http://www.whichdogfood.co.uk
> ...


Thanks Karen, will look at Eden. 

It's nice when the pet stores are starting to get the good stuff in, means we've got something to fall back on if we forget to order online or it doesn't get delivered.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You need a lot less with Orijen, nearly half the serving of BH. I wonder if those who have chosen to try it have given a bit too much and therefore loose stools?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> You need a lot less with Orijen, nearly half the serving of BH. I wonder if those who have chosen to try it have given a bit too much and therefore loose stools?


It is very high in protein. You have to get the accustomed to it slow. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> It is very high in protein. You have to get the accustomed to it slow.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm definitely tempted!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I'm definitely tempted!


I think it is a really good food. Mine have done very well on it and more important, they like it. Even the cats eat it! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Ok, I would love to go down the raw route, but it's just not practical with day care etc.
> 
> I do love Barking Heads but really want to go down the totally grain free route. We've tried the grain free barking heads and the girls enjoy it, they'd eat anything
> 
> ...


I had Molly on Orijen when she was a baby and she wouldn't eat it for some reason so I emailed the company and they sent me some sample bags of Acana. I put them all in a small bowl and the one she went to the most is the one I chose She chose the Ranchlands. Email them and see if they will send you some and you can try it out!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Renee! Will try that!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

They get 2/3-1cup of Orijen a day depending on how many extra treats they get during the day. They had really bad tummies if I try to increase it by 1/3 cup the poo runneth over. But they gain weight. Him I wouldn't mind another pound or so. But on the amount they are on now, they are doing great. I'm going to switch to adult in this next month. I got a sample of the Acana ranchlands but wasn't that much of a difference in price out here.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> They get 2/3-1cup of Orijen a day depending on how many extra treats they get during the day. They had really bad tummies if I try to increase it by 1/3 cup the poo runneth over. But they gain weight. Him I wouldn't mind another pound or so. But on the amount they are on now, they are doing great. I'm going to switch to adult in this next month. I got a sample of the Acana ranchlands but wasn't that much of a difference in price out here.


Orijen and Acana are pretty much the same price here too. We pay 26 dollars for a 5lb bag. It lasts her about 3-4 weeks. She has a cup a day sometimes less cause she is kind of a picky weird eater Some days she chows down and has her two meals and some other days she only has 1/2 a cup. She is pretty slim but the vet says she is ok!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> It is very high in protein. You have to get the accustomed to it slow.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Yep, donna is right. We meticulously weighed out the recommended amounts on the packet but got (Seymour not us humans!) loose stools. Over the next few weeks we finished off the small (i think 2kg-smallest) packet they do to see if it would settle but it didn't. X


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Orijen and Acana are pretty much the same price here too. We pay 26 dollars for a 5lb bag. It lasts her about 3-4 weeks. She has a cup a day sometimes less cause she is kind of a picky weird eater Some days she chows down and has her two meals and some other days she only has 1/2 a cup. She is pretty slim but the vet says she is ok!


My wolf down their food. It's like the videos of littermates eating from a bowl for the first time. As soon as I turn around it's gone. I still think he's too skinny. Vet said he looks good but could gan a few pounds and he'd still be fine weight wise. She is easily chubby. Makes her very cuddly. But she doesn't seem to burn as much energy as he does.

I almost forgot why I started this reply. So Renee another one may make Molly eat better.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

My local pet food supermarket manager puts Acana and BH on a parr. There are only certain flavours in Acana that are grain free, most have oats in them. As both Acana and Orijen are made by the same company if you wanted to feed grain free free from that company I would use Orijen. Although as a feeder of BH I would go for the duck flavour of BH which is free of any grain. Bearing in mind a great saying " if it isn't broke then why fix it"


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I thought BH had brought a new grain free range out x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> My local pet food supermarket manager puts Acana and BH on a parr. There are only certain flavours in Acana that are grain free, most have oats in them. As both Acana and Orijen are made by the same company if you wanted to feed grain free free from that company I would use Orijen. Although as a feeder of BH I would go for the duck flavour of BH which is free of any grain. Bearing in mind a great saying " if it isn't broke then why fix it"


Thanks Karen. I do feel that way too about not fixing it if it's not broken. I just worry if there's any harm in feeding them grain. I want to do the best for them, I know that's probably raw, which won't work for us so I sort of feel that going grain free is the next best option. The reason for going away from barking heads was that orijen seemed to be better that BH grain free for a number of reasons. I like that BH is british though and it's been perfect so far, the girls love it. I didn't realise the duck was grain free, that's not the grain free range?

It's such a difficult decision to make.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> I thought BH had brought a new grain free range out x


Yeh, they do have a grain free range. I didn't realise the ordinary duck flavour was grain free. Might be an option..


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

There is now fish, duck and turkey grain free in BH! Also a grain free puppy version. Seems BH are listening to their customers, good for them


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Ruth try Canagan, it's grain free and goes great with a raw diet. It's easy to get hold of too. Mine had dreadful runs with Origin it was far too rich. Mine love Canagan especially the game flavour. I always keep a bag incase I run out of chicken wings.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Tess.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm thinking of switching from Eden to Canagen. Biscuit always seems hungry on Eden - although it is a GREAT food and fantastic value for money compared to all the others and would buy it over Orijen any day as so similar. I think Biscuit would benefit from slightly less protein though and a bit more veg/starch as I need to keep him trim. The other good thing about Canagen is that it comes in a variety of flavours.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau has always had Burns or Barking Heads but became very fussy and wouldn't eat either even though she is on steroids still which usually makes her a Poo dustbin. I then decided to raw feed and so bought Natures Menu which she loved but after trying every flavour she became fussy with that too so I went back to my local pet shop and was given several sample packets of the BH grain free range and she loves it (at the moment anyway)! I have just received 4 £3 off vouchers from Barking Heads and so for the next few bags it is working out cheaper than their usual brand. A lady who walks her dogs with Beau has Origen and Acana so I told her about BH grain free and she is going to give it a try as can purchase it locally from a small retailer


----------

